# How to Patch Car Paint



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

So many variables here it is tough to answer, so back at you with some questions.
1. Is it the clear coat that has peeled off? (it happens) or do you have single stage paint?
2. Has rust made the paint peel off? (paint doesn't usually peel off unless there is rust underneath)
3. Is the metal damaged?
4. Exactly how big is the spot in question? Hoe deep? Does it expose metal? 
5. Do you just want to patch it up or do you want a good job done?


----------



## dogris (Dec 8, 2007)

I have and recommend this how-to book. 
Used copies sell for cheap on Amazon.


----------



## diy1618 (Aug 16, 2012)

Attached the pictures. This is in bumper area, which was repaired before by a body shop. Apparently they did not do a good job. Answer your questions as below:

1. Does not seem to have clear coat. From the picture there is other cracks in the paint and I am afraid it will start peeling off too.
2. I don't think there is rust.
3. The bumper has been repaired/replaced, I don't know what the shop did to it, it's been a long time though.
4. Metal is exposed, see picture. Or maybe that's another coat underneath?
5. I just want to patch it up. Or at least it will not peel off more.



polarzak said:


> So many variables here it is tough to answer, so back at you with some questions.
> 1. Is it the clear coat that has peeled off? (it happens) or do you have single stage paint?
> 2. Has rust made the paint peel off? (paint doesn't usually peel off unless there is rust underneath)
> 3. Is the metal damaged?
> ...


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks like the body shop didn't do very good prep work and the paint didn't stick to to the old.
I get from your reply, that you just want it to look better and stop the peeling. If it was me, and I just wanted a "quick and dirty" job, I would flake off the loose paint, and get a spray can can of dupli color paint. Mask off the good area, and spray it. Several light coats. It will not be factory perfect, but it would look better. Unfortunately if the body shop did such a bad job, it will start to peel somewhere else.


----------



## diy1618 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank you. I just want a "quick and dirty" job too. What kind of paint do you recommend? Where to get the paint and spray?



polarzak said:


> Looks like the body shop didn't do very good prep work and the paint didn't stick to to the old.
> I get from your reply, that you just want it to look better and stop the peeling. If it was me, and I just wanted a "quick and dirty" job, I would flake off the loose paint, and get a spray can can of dupli color paint. Mask off the good area, and spray it. Several light coats. It will not be factory perfect, but it would look better. Unfortunately if the body shop did such a bad job, it will start to peel somewhere else.


----------



## polarzak (Dec 1, 2008)

You could almost use any paint, but even for a "quick and dirty" job, I would recommend an automotive paint. 

I am not in your State, but I would assume you have auto motive parts shops which sell auto paint in spray cans. Normally they can sell you an exact color match if you provide them with your vehicle number (VIN). For that matter, you could do what the daughter's boyfriend did, and go to an automotive body shop and buy some paint from them, and brush it on. It doesn't look great, but at least is in not noticeable off in the distance.


----------



## Marty1Mc (Mar 19, 2011)

If you want to do a quick and dirty job, then I would try to find your paint code first. See if you can match it at advance/autozone with some duplicolor. It's average paint at best, but it will work. Remove the flaking paint and try to find where it is somewhat adhering. Be careful, you could end up with a mess of flaking paint. Then take some 600 wet/dry paper, soak it in water then feather the edges until they are fairly smooth (I also use 1000/1500) to keep it smooth. 

It looks like you are shooting a urethane bumper, so before you shoot paint, use Bulldog Surface prep. It's an adhesion promoter for urethane/plastic. It will also act as primer. Shoot the color paint right over it and follow with some clear. 

You might be surprised how it will come out with a little careful prep work.


----------

